# Its that time again...i need a New Computer.



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all, back in 2010 in June with all your help i built this my self:

Case: Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower,
CPU: Intel Core i7-860 Lynnfield 2.8GHz, 
MoBo: ASUS P7P55D-E LX LGA 1156 Intel P55 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0,
GFX: MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5, 
RAM: Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB 1600 (PC3 12800),
CPU HS: Noctua NH-U12P SE2 120mm SSO CPU Cooler, 
PSU: SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3,
Studio-HDD: WD Black 1.5TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s,
Data-HDD: WD Caviar Black 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5", 
OS-HDD: WD Green 320GB IntelliPower 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s,
ODD: Sony Optiarc CD/DVD Burner AD-7261S-0B LightScribe, 
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-bit.

Then i dragged long and complicated, was worried much about all kinds of things
but then found out some of them were not really important, one of them the noise
and stuff, of course i do not want it to sound like an airplane but nothing surgical.

And its that time of the year again, i wanna build new machine, this one works and
i am still using it, maybe will continue to use it with the new one or dismantle it
and use of of the stuff above in the new one, i guess the HDDs will be the only thing.

I do Audio and some Video Editing but mainly heavy Audio processing. My main question
is, is there anything out there that will actually give me performance worth the money
i will spend now or it will not be much more then this? Where do i start?
Graphics Card is important too, i wanna use it in CUDA where the GC becomes a processing
power for Audio too. GC, CPU and MOBO i can spare 13-1500$ plus the rest of the stuff.

Let me start somewhere and see where we get. Of course i would love advices on all components.
Keep in mind, my Audio Disk Drive will run on Win 7 x64 and it can not be without a FW connection,
i will still use my old Card that i have in this computer that i am using now a TI 1394.

Thanks
Nedim


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Intel's new 6th Generation CPUs have just been released, but there are still only a select few to choose from. Motherboards are also hard to come by.

My recommendation is to wait a little while longer, about a month or two then come back to see about upgrading to the 6th Generation. That way more parts will become available.

You could reuse your case, CPU cooler, and HDDs.


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Chef, thank You. I would most likely end up buying everything anew and keeping
this PC too for extra stuff. Few people also mentioned to me that building a new machine
now will not really give me any performance worth the 2-2500$ extra.
Is there anything i can do to the existing machine except adding SSDs?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

An SSD upgrade would be helpful, but I wouldn't change anything else.


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Chef, so i guess i will be just going for a new machine. Any help appreciated.
What do you think of this? Intel Core i7-5820K - System Build - PCPartPicker
Any improved performance over what i have now...money wise?


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

Here is a wishlist i made...at least starting to get somewhere:
Newegg.com - Once You Know, You Newegg


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

There wouldn't be much difference at all between 5th and 6th Gen Intel cpus and I like what you picked with the exception of Toshiba hard drive. Stick to WD. Your Ssd is perfect. Oh I see in the Newegg post you went with 2 Ssd drives and that is much better.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Per the Newegg build:

You don't need such a powerful CPU. A top of the time i5 will give you just the same performance.

This would indicate a motherboard change as well. I'd recommend something from Asus or Gigabyte.

For a GTX 960, a XFX/Seasonic 650W is more than enough power.

That's a lot on the SSDs. I'd go with a 500GB Samsung SSD 850 Pro and a 1TB hard drive for storage.

16GB (2 x 8GB) of memory would do you just fine.

The NH-D15 is an excellent cooler, but also very big.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I would have to agree with Chief that the 1 Tb Ssd drive is a waste of money as its Windows and programs you need on the Ssd, not files and backups but please choose WD if you follow our advice and the Samsung 850 Ssd for OS.
Gigabyte boards right now are having issues with bios and usb ports so I would stick with your AS Rock board or Msi are doing the best today imho! And I also agree the 750 Seasonic is fine but might be a bit of overkill that won't hurt you but 650 is plenty for what you are doing. The idea of a modular psu though is excellent to not have to deal with excess wires in the case.


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, now on the SSD, i needed badly for my sample Libraries,
don't forget, sometimes we Load 20-30GB of Samples in the Application,
RAM and SSD is the MOST crucial in my case, even more then the CPU but...
then that's another thing, no CPU in music production will be overkill,
we usually make them boil no matter how strong they are...lol. In reality
i wanna stick with an ASUS MOBO. Should i stick with a Silver or Gold PSU
at 650 or 750? Also the cooler, i already have one Noctua, they are huge
and i hate it...is there anything i can get buy with something smaller 
that does its ho


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you think you'll put the SSD to good work, then go for it.

Asus makes great motherboard, Gigabyte was just another great suggestion.

What PSU are you looking at? A GTX 960 should be very happy with a 650W unit.

As for a cooler, Noctua does make smaller units.

Amazon.com: Noctua Dual Tower CPU Cooler for Intel LGA 2011-0/LGA 2011-3 Square ILM/1156/1155/1150 and AMD AM2/AM2+/AM3/3+,FM1/2 NH-D9L: Computers & Accessories


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Chef, the smaller Noctua unit will be sufficient enough for a 5820K?
I am thinking of a GTX 960 probably 2GB and maybe a Bronze Certified
Seasonic 620/650? I am all narrowed down thats it...except the MOBO.

The funny thing is the same Noctua unit on Newegg is double the price of Amazon.

I should just go with this: SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com
I am using the exact one on my current setup on i7 860.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A 620W should be good enough, but with the powerful CPU, I'd really like to see the 650W.

As for the cooler, it should be enough to cool it as long as its not running at maximum power for hours upon hours. The bigger cooler would be better, but this one should do the job.

Otherwise, look for the NH-C14 on Amazon. That is big enough for the cooling.


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Chef, so forget about the NH D15 and the smaller one too, the NHC14 will do fine i guess.


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

I really like this:

ASUS SABERTOOTH X99 LGA 2011-v3 Intel X99 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That is an exceptional motherboard but out of curiosity why spend that much on a motherboard?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That motherboard does work very well with the CPU chosen.


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok, after reading some of the specs on Sabertooth i don't know if i should get it,
i can not even connect wired Mouse and Keyboard...i want the ASUS X99 PRO.
Unless someone convinces me on the Sabertooth if its better.
Rich, i don't even know why, i am the More Expensive the Better type of a guy which
is always not true but it kinda makes a difference i think when its a good MOBO.

Ok, so its all left to the 2 MOBOS, Saber and X99PRO and which RAM and the NOCTUA
stuff still makes me nervous, too huge, lol.

The wishlist is updated and almost final:

Newegg.com - Once You Know, You Newegg


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The X99 is a good board and I'd pick that over the sabertooth. Do you have the exact links so we can see the exact models you're looking at?


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

Its this one: ASUS X99-PRO/USB 3.1 LGA 2011-v3 Intel X99 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

I really need help with the RAM, price does not matter really...up to 300$ for 4x8 GB.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That should be fine, its a good unit.

As for memory, you'll need DDR4 2133 and best to go with 2 stick rather than 4.


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Chef, so...first time i hear this, better 2 sticks? What about the Quad Channel?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The board does support quad channel, but I feel like dual works just fine. Up to you really.


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank You.


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

Time to order in the next few days...i changed some of the stuff...


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

And the parts are finally here in my room, thanks MicroCenter:

Case: Fractal Design Define R5 Black Window Edition (with 3 Fans)
MOBO: ASUS SaberTooth X99 USB 3.1
GFX: ASUS GTX 960 Strix OC Edition 2GB
CPU: Intel I7 5820K
RAM: 4x8 GB G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series, PC4 21300
Cooler: Noctua NH-U14S (1Fan)
PSU: EVGA SuperNova G2 650
Storage:
SAMSUNG 850 PRO 2.5" 256GB SATA III 3-D
SAMSUNG 850 EVO 2.5" 1TB SATA III 3-D
WD BLACK SERIES 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s
CD/DVD/BD: LG Black 16X


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

And we are there:






Thank you everyone.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks good! Glad to see it!

Why did you change the PSU to the EVGA unit??


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with that EVGA PSU. In fact it's just as good if not better than a SeaSonic or XFX PSU.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

AMD-Man is right as that is a "Super Flower" Psu, great quality!


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, the reason i went with this is...i bought all my parts at MicroCenter,
originally planned was Newegg but i found a store close to me. They had everything
i was planning except the PSU so i hated to wait for shipping and i chose this.
I said to my self, if something wrong its only 100 bucks, i'll just get a SeaSonic later.
And then i added a third SSD to it, now it has 2x250GB 850 PRO and 1x1TB 850 EVO.


----------



## Frost_Byte (Oct 18, 2015)

Excellent. Microcenter often has prices that can't be beat, Wish I had one where I am. Anyhow glad you are all sorted out good luck with the rig!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It's funny every so often they have a "drop dead" price on a single component but for the most part I think they are very high priced myself.


----------

